# Too addicted to blindfolded?



## Crazycubemom (Sep 29, 2009)

Dewi (L) and Chuck (R)


----------



## Muesli (Sep 29, 2009)

I wish I could BLD. I havnt the time or patience to learn.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 30, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I wish I could BLD. I haven't the time or patience to learn.




Those are the EXACT words people say about solving the cube in general!


----------



## iSpinz (Sep 30, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I wish I could BLD. I havnt the time or patience to learn.



BLD is pretty easy if you break it into parts.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Sep 30, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could BLD. I havnt the time or patience to learn.
> ...



That's your opinion. But as someone who has yet to have a successful solve, your are correct. I have found that taking it in little chunks rather than trying to learn it all at once is the only approach that is helping me progress.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Sep 30, 2009)

I wish I could also do BLD. I can solve it with Old Pochmann, but I CAN'T MEMORIZE THE CUBE!!!


----------



## Kian (Sep 30, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> I wish I could also do BLD. I can solve it with Old Pochmann, but I CAN'T MEMORIZE THE CUBE!!!



Yes, you can.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 30, 2009)

I can solve it using Old Pochmann, but I can't find a blind memorization method that suits me.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 30, 2009)

Crazycubemom said:


> Dewi (L) and Chuck (R)



Chuck Norris?


----------



## yoruichi (Sep 30, 2009)

lol at bld memo methods


----------



## VirKill (Sep 30, 2009)

Funny couple....I still remember how Dewi envy the cube.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 30, 2009)

I cannot do bld. I wish so badly, i know the classic pochmann method but I can't memo for my life. Both of my 2 attempts were horrid DNFs.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Sep 30, 2009)

Kian said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could also do BLD. I can solve it with Old Pochmann, but I CAN'T MEMORIZE THE CUBE!!!
> ...



No I can't, at least right now I can't. Maybe in a while with lots of practice, but right now I'm learning my PLLs. I won't start working on BLD again for a while. Definitely not in 2009.


----------



## driftboy_wen (Sep 30, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I cannot do bld. I wish so badly, i know the classic pochmann method but I can't memo for my life. Both of my 2 attempts were horrid DNFs.



it is just the beginning, u know my early solve.. i can even say that i was scrambling a scrambled cube while blindfolded. just keep practicing. and u know it is worthy.

haha, like me, too addicted to blindfolded =(


----------



## Lucas (Sep 30, 2009)

> I wish I could also do BLD. I can solve it with Old Pochmann, but I CAN'T MEMORIZE THE CUBE!!!





Edmund said:


> I cannot do bld. I wish so badly, i know the classic pochmann method but I can't memo for my life. Both of my 2 attempts were horrid DNFs.



If some people can memorize the 7x7, or a lot of cubes for multiBLD, then you can memorize one cube. It seems first impossible, but then it is really easy (unless you try to do it so fast).

Try using a system (for example letter pairs-images) to memorize.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 30, 2009)

Crazycubemom said:


>




OMG 

*"Will you marry me blindfolded?"* 

I don't even have this photo, Mom. Thank you.

@ Everyone
I just wanna say, DON'T GIVE UP IN LEARNING BLD.



Spoiler


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 30, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Crazycubemom said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



such a true video.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2009)

So Chuck, did she say yes?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 30, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I cannot do bld. I wish so badly, i know the classic pochmann method but I can't memo for my life. Both of my 2 attempts were horrid DNFs.



lol 2 attempts. You have to do more than just that. >_>


----------



## shelley (Sep 30, 2009)

Heh, two attempts. Watch Chuck's video and try again.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 30, 2009)

shelley said:


> Heh, two attempts. Watch Chuck's video and try again.



Unless you get lucky.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice crustache Anthony


----------



## Chuck (Sep 30, 2009)

Anthony, I remember watching that video of yours before I started to learn BLD. To know that someone can have first successful solve in 3 days and just 2 attempts made me optimistic. So I tried.

Day 1.. understanding the concept
Day 2.. sighted solves
Day 3.. about 5 attempts
Day 4.. about 10 attempts
Day 5.. about 20 attempts

And within 5 days my best result was a +2 :fp
So I can say that your video had deceived me


----------

